# Best / Worst candidate for MAC ICON?



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey!
maybe this subject has already been covered, but since we kinda lost track, I just thought it'd be fun to discuss who would be the best and worst candidate for MAC ICON.

Now, I don't know what makes a MAC ICON, is it the glamour, the charisma, the character?
So I think the worst possible candidate for MAC ICON would be Divine :







I know he's a man but still, he was a drag, he's dead now. I think Dee Snider from Twisted Sister is another one banned from the list of candidates for MAC ICON :






ok he's also a man, but in my opinion, the worst female candidate for MAC ICON would be Christina Aguilera, because she kinda look like Dee Snider on this pic!






I know she was part of the Viva Glam campaign...

as for the BEST candidate, I'd go with Gwen Stefani :






because she's talented, she's got style, she's got attitude, she's great!

So who are your picks for best/worst candidate for MAC ICON?


----------



## notevenjail (Mar 13, 2005)

I think Tina Turner would make a great icon. Madonna could be interesting. Gwen could be fab too. Potentially even Barbara Streisand.

I'd really love to see someone who experiments with lots of looks, regardless of the result, and who embodies the MAC spirit.

My worst choices would be someone like Anna Nicole Smith (falling apart) or Donatella Versace (screams radioactive orange)


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 13, 2005)

oooh how could I not think of Tina!!!
she's my childhood beauty icon!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 13, 2005)

Cher would be the GREATEST! I would LOVE to see a collection with her.
Now for the worst hmmmmm.......... maybe........I can't think of any right now I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 13, 2005)

I totally agree on gwen stefani... but to me shes not really an "icon" (as in she hasnt been around for decades like liza and diana)... I definitley think she would be a great spokeswoman for viva glam though!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with Gwen Stefani.

I would like to see Dolly Parton in the Icon series.


----------



## amy (Mar 13, 2005)

Even though I'm not a big fan, I think Cher would be a good one.  Or Madonna.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2005)

Best:  Madonna or Gwen Stefani
Worst:  Mimi from the Drew Carey Show
Just my opinion...  : P


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 14, 2005)

Gwen would be awesome and in the music relm, I would add Tori Amos (but maybe I'm biased ), of course she was great friends of Kevyn Aucoin and in all his books...so she's definitely able to be an Icon...and she does great work with RAINN


----------



## notevenjail (Mar 14, 2005)

I would lurve Dolly Parton to be an icon!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2005)

OOoooooooh Dolly, now that would be interesting!!


----------



## glitch (Mar 14, 2005)

ooh cher or madonna would be awesome! I cant wait until the next icon!!


----------



## MizMac (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree with Cher or Tina.  They both rock.  Btw Dee Snider is still alive and kicking.  I think he is hording all the eyeliners I keep loosing!!


----------



## MACreation (Mar 14, 2005)

BEST: I think I'd like to see gwen stefani, she's fabolous!! WORST: DEF michael jackson...no explanation needed


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd love to see Cher, Tina, or Dolly!! Any of them could inspire some great collections!!

I'd also love to see Debbie Harry or Joan Jett; those collections would be rockin'!!


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree that Gwen really shouldn't be considered an 'icon' quite yet... give her time!

I would like to see her in a VG campaign, tho.

I think Madonna would make a great ICON.

I also like the Debbie Harry & Joan Jett ideas...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2005)

madonna or tina turner would be awesome!!! cher too..  i agree that anna nicole smith would be horrible even tho she totally ROCKED when she was a guess girl.. gwen stefani DEFINITELY! in time she would be amazing! patti la belle would be good too.. mary j blige would be a good one too.. i just LOVE her..
on another note, my  MAC ma told me the next  viva glam campaign just added pamela anderson cos boy george dropped out..


----------



## leppy (Mar 14, 2005)

Siouxsie or Debbie Harry would make me the most happy to see!

Tina would be a good choice as well. 

Gwen, in time.. not yet.

Worst: Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey, Diana Ross was bad enough for hissy fitting diva types.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Worst: Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey, Diana Ross was bad enough for hissy fitting diva types._

 
but realistically look at Liza and Diana...They are both hissy fit diva types..I think thats what being a Diva is all about lol..

I dont think that Christina Aguilara is a bad choice, shes got strong opinions and now that shes past the hoochie stage she actually looks nice.

I think Cher would love to do it, considering shes already a mac addict (have you seen the pics of her mac hauls?) 

Whitney Houston is a Crack Head so shes the worst. 

Tina Turner would be great ... shes been fabulous for 40+ years

If you really want to get into divas why not Patti Labelle or someone like that...lol


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_I agree with Cher or Tina.  They both rock.  Btw Dee Snider is still alive and kicking.  I think he is hording all the eyeliners I keep loosing!!_

 
I was talking about Divine when I said that he was dead, Dee Snider is indeed alive, but he's not wearing makeup anymore, my guess would be that he sold it all to Christina


----------



## Lolita (Mar 14, 2005)

oh man, Debby harry would be amazing!... but I dunno, she was gorgeous in the 70's and 80's, but I think her lifestyle has caught up with her, shes really showing her age :S but then again, I guess Liza is definitley a victim of that too. yikes.

Im torn on Christina. I'm not really a fan, but I think mac would be able to come up with some really creative, interesting and unique stuff for her. And like everybody else, I hate mariah, but I think I would probably like a collection inspired by her (im thinking warm shimmery neutrals, mmmm)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

Best:Gwen Stefani and maybe Dolly Parton
worst:Whitney Houston and Christina Aguilera.


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 14, 2005)

They could do a group ICON set, with a punky edge... and combine Siouxie Sioux, Debbie Harry & Joan Jett.

That would be so hot.

They'd have to market lots of dark eyeliner with that group!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 14, 2005)

I totally agree for Siouxie Sioux, Debbie Harry & Joan Jett, that would kick a** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and I prefer Madonna over Cher

Gwen is still young to be an icon, but she'd be great for VivaGlam


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 14, 2005)

I think Gwen Stefani would be awesome. Maybe even Janet Jackson. J.Lo isn't quite an icon yet, but she would probably inspire some great colors. I think Cher would get a bit crazy, but it would be interesting to see what her collection would be.


----------



## wolfmaster (Mar 14, 2005)

Best Icon- Madonna, i think Gwen and JLo can definately make it there
Worst: no comments...


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd like to see Dolly Parton.. or someone who wears pale lip colours because MAC needs more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worst: Michael Jackson


----------



## KIT (Mar 15, 2005)

GWEN!!!! She is my all time favorite. 
Also I think Janet Jackson would be great. She got a great toned body and killer cheek bones.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 15, 2005)

oprah winfrey, haha. 

and all the others ppl mentioned.

I REALLY like the debbie harry idea.

no offense to her but the worst would be...


Tammy Faye.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 16, 2005)

I figured out a worst....................... Joan Rivers ugh that lady is so ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't stand her!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 16, 2005)

lmao I just thought of another worst.


Jocelyn Wildenstein


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 16, 2005)

I found some great pics of Cher to show you guys why MAC should use her in the next icon collection


----------



## dianella (Mar 16, 2005)

I love the Cher and Dolly ideas.  I agree that Tori Amos would be really awesome too.  She could inspire some GORGEOUS makeup.  I humbly submit the ideas of Brigitte Bardot, that could be a really hot collection.

Worst?  Jennifer Lopez (Ugh, I can't stand that woman), Britney Spears (especially latey, she's a train wreck) Anna Nicole Smith, and WORD on the Donatella Versace nom.  She's scary looking, with the orange, oompa loompa skin and platinum hair.


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 16, 2005)

How awesome would Tori Amos be? She is SO beautiful and such a strong woman...Gwen Stefani is great too...


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dianella* 
_ ... I humbly submit the ideas of Brigitte Bardot, that could be a really hot collection.

Worst?  Jennifer Lopez (Ugh, I can't stand that woman), Britney Spears (especially latey, she's a train wreck) Anna Nicole Smith, and WORD on the Donatella Versace nom.  She's scary looking, with the orange, oompa loompa skin and platinum hair._

 
I totally agree about Brigitte Bardot, she'd be a great MAC ICON!
I also think that Donatella Versace would be a horrible candidate!
She always looks so oily to me, when I see pics of her I always wonder if it's actually her or a wax replica! I'm also not a fan of Jennifer Lopez, she's almost on the hasbeen list, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 16, 2005)

hmmm....I love Gwen, but I think it would be hard for older MAC fans to identify with her as an Icon.  I think Cher, Tina, and Dolly are all great choices.  Most of the younger ladies mentioned will be fabulous someday!  And I think my pick would be somebody like Patty Smyth, Debbie Harry or Marianne Faithful.  I know their lifestyles have caught up with them, but I saw a recent pic of Diana, and that postcard was *seriously* retouched lol!


----------



## little_angel (Jan 29, 2007)

i love the dolly parton idea.. she's amazing. also, oprah would be great. she's an incredible woman. 

i think isabella rosellini would make a beautiful icon as well. 


however, i'll probably catch hell for this, but i really don't care. i can't stand gwen stefani. she was my first thought for who i think shouldn't be one.

before i'm attacked for my *opinion*, remember it's just that... my opinion.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

i think our icon 08 should be one of these fabulous ladies:
cher, maddona, patti labelle, sophia loren, brigette bardot, dolly parton, oprah winfrey, pat benetar, cyndi lauper, meryl streep


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Cher would be the GREATEST! I would LOVE to see a collection with her.
Now for the worst hmmmmm.......... maybe........I can't think of any right now I'll have to get back to you._

 
I thought of her too but she's a mix between best AND worst icon! Haha...Her style is so weird.




Worst MAC Icon: Paris Hilton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Michael Jackson haha


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 29, 2007)

My vote would be for Mary J. Blige. She's already a Viva Glam diva and with 8 Grammy nominations this year, she's well on her way to icon status.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2007)

*Best:* Bjork, Cindy Lauper, Brigitte Bardot, Clara Bow, Eartha Kitt, Elizabeth Taylor, Juliette Binoche, 

*Worst:* Anyone who hasn't been around that long and has no distinctive style. The Icon should be worthy of a collection and someone who you can admire.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 29, 2007)

Tina Turner has my 1st vote and Brigitte Bardot has my 2nd one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't think of a worst right now, but just anyone who hasn't had a long enough career shouldn't qualify.  To me, an "icon" is someone who's been successful and known for several decades, not just a flash in the pan.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 29, 2007)

The best in my opinion would be Sarah Jessica Parker because I have always admired her style. Angelina Jolie is another one. I like Gwen's style as well 



The worst be be: Jessica Simpson (I know lot's of people like her, but she annoys me) Lindsay Lohan, Paris Hilton (you know what, anyone is the Hilton crowd there). Oh and Courtney Love


----------



## KAIA (Jan 29, 2007)

Best: Debbie Harry , Joan Jett, Madonna, Brigitte Bardot, Sophia Loren.
Best For The Future: Gwen Stefani, J.lo, Adriana Lima, Giselle Bundchen.

Worst: Paris Hilton- She Is Famous Just For Making Scandals.
Jessica Simpson- She's Pretty When She Doesn't  Open Her Mouth.
Ashlee Simpson- She Is Too Desperate To Copy Her Sister How Lame...


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would like to see Sophia Loren, Julie Newmar, Leslie Caron or Ann-Margret!  A Joan Collins/Linda Evans collection could have really fun colors!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Best: Debbie Harry , Joan Jett, Madonna, Brigitte Bardot, Sophia Loren.
Best For The Future: Gwen Stefani, J.lo, Adriana Lima, Giselle Bundchen.

Worst: Paris Hilton- She Is Famous Just For Making Scandals.
Jessica Simpson- She's Pretty When She Doesn't  Open Her Mouth.
Ashlee Simpson- She Is Too Desperate To Copy Her Sister How Lame..._

 





 I think you and I have the same views on Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 29, 2007)

Courtney Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the worst, obviously... I'd love Debbie Harry.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think that Tyra Banks would be a good icon as well


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 29, 2007)

*My 'dream Icon':  Lauren Bacall   *


----------



## mbee (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Cher would be a great ICON.  I was in her dressing room once and you should see the incredible things they do with her and her dancers make-up!  I was in awe.  I also think Pat Benetar would be an excellent canidate.

I wouldn't even know where to begin with who I think would be the worst canidate...


----------



## lemurian (Jan 29, 2007)

Cher and David Bowie would be my dream candidates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd be most disappointed in Gwen Stefani as an ICON.  Of course she's too young at this point, but she's also completely stuck in the 80's.  She's not terribly attractive or creative IMO.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 29, 2007)

BEST--Tina Turner (looks fab for her age!!)
WORST--Paris Hilton (spoiled stupid little rich slut!!)


----------



## lsperry (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_BEST--Tina Turner (looks fab for her age!!)
WORST--Paris Hilton (spoiled stupid little rich slut!!)_

 
Agree on both....


----------



## lara (Jan 29, 2007)

Best: Goldie Hawn.
Worst: Gwen Stefani. Too young, too tacky, and her style is just a horrible blend between Sandra-Dee Gone Bad and Michelle Pfeiffer in _Scarface_.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 29, 2007)

BEST: It's stretch but they should do an ode to the Supermodels of the 90's Christy, Cindy, Naomi,Stephanie, Linda, Veronica and Helena.
That would be great!! other than that..Tina Turner is good.
Worst: I can't think of anyone in particular..


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 29, 2007)

It's time for an Asian icon,  I'll risk people hucking things at my head and suggest Yoko Ono.  I think she has her own take on fashion, and have admired her aesthetic most of my life.


Hehe, if they go male, I agree with people who've suggest David Bowie.  He is the Glam of Glams.  The ultimate glamazon!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TM26* 

 
_I think that Tyra Banks would be a good icon as well_

 
I didn't even think of her. She's done alot for the fashion industry these past few years. And considering how long she's been in the business she is in icon status.


----------



## Jade (Jan 29, 2007)

Worst: Debbie Harry...too old and not very pretty IMO

Best: Gwen Stefani, Christina Aguilera


----------



## lara (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Worst: Debbie Harry...too old and not very pretty IMO_

 
...you do realise that the Icons so far are over 60, right?


----------



## maxcat (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_...you do realise that the Icons so far are over 60, right?_

 
I think that's actually one of the rules! The Babes With Experience idea is to keep our loyal client base from the 80's, and increase our existing client base  - and introduce us to somen who might think we're just as youth driven as the other brands. 

So... I'm going to agree with Julie Newmar (omg, she looks great), Bettie Page or Helen Mirren. I'll actually put money on Mirren if she picks up the Best Actress oscar this year. Lauren Hutton would be great, too. 

Worst? Ivanna Trump. Though who knows how old she is!  Joan Rivers would definitely be a bad idea as well.


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd love for Betty to step back up to the glamour plate, but since she converted to a stricter form of Christianity the chances are pretty slim. :/

P.S. Dame Edna for Icon 2008!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 30, 2007)

i really hate gwen so i wouldn't be happy with her as an icon-- not to mention she hasn't been around long enough to be considered an icon at all. and i dont think she'll end up being around long enough either (but then again i feel that way about all the stars of today because they seem so fake) and i really don't think gwen is all that special style wise or anything. 

id agree with tina turner as the next best one.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Cher would be the GREATEST! I would LOVE to see a collection with her.
Now for the worst hmmmmm.......... maybe........I can't think of any right now I'll have to get back to you._

 
  I agree, I love Cher!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Honestly I think Christina Aquilera would make a boring icon, all she does is copy Marilyn Monroe.  There are so many starlets (and established divas like Mariah Carey) who are guilty of this.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_BEST: It's stretch but they should do an ode to the Supermodels of the 90's Christy, Cindy, Naomi,Stephanie, Linda, Veronica and Helena._

 
I like this idea


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 30, 2007)

Best: Rita Moreno, Sophia Loren, Tyra, Cher, Debbie Harry

Worst: Michael Jackson, Whitney Houston, Joan Rivers or her daughter, Courtney Love, Boy George


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 30, 2007)

Best Icon:

2nd Joan Jet, ditto Elizabeth Taylor & Madonna, Diane Lane, Angela Bassett, Juliette Binoche, Chaka Khan, Salt n Pepa, last but not least would like to see an Asian Icon and I would nominate Michelle Yeoh (she was a bond girl and also in Memoirs of a Geisha. She is not only an actor but an accomplished martial artist/stunt woman) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This list is younger but I also like: Alicia Keys, Jody Foster (I know she's barely wears makeup but I think she's very unique), Kate Moss,  Gisele Bundchen and the whole Kill Bill Icon cast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worse Icon:

I can't really think of many but I would say someone that hasn't earned respect and admiration and that would be someone like Paris Hilton. I don't want to be a hater but she doesn't "do" anything other than get in the tabloids and has zero talent IMO.


----------



## mrstucker (Jan 30, 2007)

I know this is impossible, but what about a Marilyn Monroe collection?   Can you _imagine _the amazing reds and the lashes? *swoon*


----------



## Windunder (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_Hehe, if they go male, I agree with people who've suggest David Bowie.  He is the Glam of Glams.  The ultimate glamazon!_

 
David Bowie would be awesome! I also agree with Joan Jett, Siouxsie Sioux and Debbie Harry. What do you guys think of Cyndi Lauper and Nina Hagen? They're both crazy 80's chicks with a definite style, I'd love a collection full of colors.

And I adore Tina Turner too.

If Rick James wasn't passed over, I'd suggest him too! New glitters for sure, hahaha.


----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Windunder* 

 
_If Rick James wasn't passed over, I'd suggest him too! New glitters for sure, hahaha._

 
Bootsy Collins!


----------



## miztgral (Jan 31, 2007)

I think someone mentioned Meryl Streep. I second that. She's so flexible with her image and roles she play. But that might also mean she doesn't have too much of a "self-identity" (or at least it's not shown). 

The worsts...Paris Hilton? And probably even the Olsen twins.


----------



## lia_matos (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that a great Icon would be Sophia Loren. Damn, she looks great even though she's more than 70! I was watching a tv show these days and thought: wow, Sophia Loren still rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brigitte Bardot would be a nice option too, but the last pics i saw from her she doesn't look quite "put together" as some ladies like Jane Fonda... 

Worst icon> Paris Hilton. I don't know how can an untalented girl who made her name just because of a tape can become an icon.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd like to see a Kate Moss collection, because like her or not, she has had an incredible impact in the fashion world (and I love her style, she's a true original).  Though her connection w/ Pete Dougherty makes me kinda nauseous.
  Also, I'd love to see a Gong Li Icon collection.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 1, 2007)

Heehee, I don't know, Pete could add some grittiness to the collection, we'd see a quad  like "wasted" - dingy faded denim veluxe with a barf green reflect, "coked" frosted white with silver sparkle, "bruised" a sunken eyed purple, with an abused matte finish, "faded glory" a pale tarnished gold with a cracked finish  - you get the picture.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 1, 2007)

Best: Cher, Madonna, Tina Turner, Prince, David Bowie, and I think Pam Grier would make a great icon as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Worst (for ANY time period): Paris Hilton, Nicole Richie, Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_Heehee, I don't know, Pete could add some grittiness to the collection, we'd see a quad  like "wasted" - dingy faded denim veluxe with a barf green reflect, "coked" frosted white with silver sparkle, "bruised" a sunken eyed purple, with an abused matte finish, "faded glory" a pale tarnished gold with a cracked finish  - you get the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Thats funny.  Those actually sound like perfect names for Urban Decay colors!    I can see it now...Pete Doherty for Urban Decay


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 3, 2007)

I think Julie Newmar (sp?) would be a great icon. So classicly beautiful. Great cheekbonesI

One NOT to have is the dude that sang "You spin me like a record" from Dead or Alive. He is now a she and "her" makeup is hideous. BLAHHHHH. - C


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohhhh - what about Lena Horn (sp?) she would be great as an icon. Beautiful stunning woman.

I also agree about David Bowie 

Wish to have seen Freddie Mercury too. He was unique to say the least. =)

Would LOVE a Marilyn Monroe Collection all its own too. That would be awesome. -C


----------



## lemurian (Feb 3, 2007)

Ooooh, Prince!  I hadn't thought of him!  He would be great.. purples galore


----------



## peanut (Feb 3, 2007)

Best: How about Jaqueline Bisset? She's French, she's gorgeous and she's certainly been around long enough to be an icon!


----------



## lara (Feb 4, 2007)

Two words: Anjelica Huston.


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 4, 2007)

{Two words: Anjelica Huston.}

Could not agree more!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2007)

Best?  Well, it would be nice to see Michelle Pfeiffer up there and possibly Joan Collins (who looks way better in real life than you might imagine)

Worst?  Let's start with Britney Spears and continue the list with Paris Hilton, Michael Jackson, Victoria Beckham and Jocelyn Wildenstein.


----------



## User40 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_I think that's actually one of the rules! The Babes With Experience idea is to keep our loyal client base from the 80's, and increase our existing client base - and introduce us to somen who might think we're just as youth driven as the other brands. 

So... I'm going to agree with Julie Newmar (omg, she looks great), Bettie Page or Helen Mirren. I'll actually put money on Mirren if she picks up the Best Actress oscar this year. Lauren Hutton would be great, too. 

Worst? Ivanna Trump. Though who knows how old she is! Joan Rivers would definitely be a bad idea as well._

 

Helen Mirren would be great. I love her.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

I have another worst, Janice Dickenson!  She is so freakin obnoxious and tacky.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got another worst, as well -- Kelly Osbourne.


----------



## macslut (Mar 8, 2007)

Ana Matrionic of the Scissor Sisters. nuff said.


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 8, 2007)

Best: David Bowie(for the men AND the glam rockers), Dita Von Teese(even though she was with Nocturnelle), Zandra Rhodes (yes, beauty Icon NOT just a collection) Bjork, Marilyn Manson, and finally Jeffree Star.


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Windunder* 

 
_David Bowie would be awesome! I also agree with Joan Jett, Siouxsie Sioux and Debbie Harry. What do you guys think of Cyndi Lauper and Nina Hagen? They're both crazy 80's chicks with a definite style, I'd love a collection full of colors.

And I adore Tina Turner too.

If Rick James wasn't passed over, I'd suggest him too! New glitters for sure, hahaha._

 

How could I forget about Siouxsie Sioux?? She wears enough make up, she's old enough, and she's defenetly and icon. 
Nina Hagen....hmmmm I'm not too sure about her. She just doesn't have that "icon thing" that the Icons have. I don't know...


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 8, 2007)

Worst: Whitney Houston, HILLARY CLINTON ::ducks:: haha dont hate me hillary fans!

Best: Definitely Cher!!!, Madonna, Jennifer Lopez, Ellen DeGeneres!

Also....They've done "tint toons" and they've had Barbie now, I think they should do a Betty Boop collection! lol


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 9, 2007)

If they ever make Paris Hilton and icon Ill stop buying mac


----------



## FrazzledOne (Mar 10, 2007)

I think an Icon should be over 50 so anyone under that age is a no-no IMHO. How about Susan Sarandon?


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_Best: David Bowie(for the men AND the glam rockers), Dita Von Teese(even though she was with Nocturnelle), Zandra Rhodes (yes, beauty Icon NOT just a collection) Bjork, Marilyn Manson, and finally Jeffree Star._

 
I would love to see Bowie or Bjork get a collection, especially the former; Nina Hagen as well. As much as I adore Dita, I think Manson's more iconic than her. Do I think he deserves his own collection? Nah.

As for Jeffree Star. Just...no.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 15, 2007)

Gwen would be great!
Worst: Britney Spears lol


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 15, 2007)

i agree with these ladies as icons: Pam grier, sophia loren, cher, madonna, and bjork. I think these ladies deserve to be an icon and thier collections would be amazing!!!!


----------



## black mamba (Mar 15, 2007)

Best: Sophia Loren

Worst: Britney Spears


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 15, 2007)

Worst: Courtney Love

Best: Betsy Johnson


----------



## evah2003 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 

 
_I totally agree about Brigitte Bardot, she'd be a great MAC ICON!
I also think that Donatella Versace would be a horrible candidate!
She always looks so oily to me, when I see pics of her I always wonder if it's actually her or a wax replica! I'm also not a fan of Jennifer Lopez, she's almost on the hasbeen list, but that's just my opinion!_

 
I think B.B. would be a really bad choice. She´s been campaigning hard for french right wing politician LePen these past years...

IMO, Gwen Stefani would make a great icon 10, 15 years from now...as would be Christina Aguilera.
For now I think Tina Turner would make a great icon..or Marilyn Monroe (do the icons have to be alive??) or Shirley McLaine, one of my favourite actresses. 
Worst: Joanne Collins, Mariah Carey


----------

